# One handed turning



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Under extreme pressure from Glenmore, I extricated myself from my recent bout of lazyitus and made four slimline pens, these being the quickest to make. I was part way through trimming the tubed blanks on the band saw prior to sanding when one of the previously cut scraps prevented me from pushing the current blank through the blade, so I flicked it away with my left forefinger and promptly caught the tip of my thumb on the blade! I know, I know, it was a stupid thing to do and fortunately the damage is minor even though it hurt like mad, but it is a reminder to us all to not relax our guard for an instant.
As I started to turn the first blank it occurred to me that it was a good opportunity to try to put myself in Pete's position and use only one hand. As you can see, I was not very successful and had to finish using both hands. I cannot even start to imagine how many times during his rehabilitation after his accident, Pete must have sat down and cried with frustration. The very high standard of his work must be an inspiration to disabled people around the world.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking pens Harry and glad you didn't hurt yourself worse!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks George, when my thumb heals I'm going to attempt a shallow dish.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OUCH!!! Harry, that is going to be very sore for a while. At least you still have a thumb to be sore. Glad it was only a nick.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, Harry, Harry, what can I say? Nice looking thumb, the pens are so-so!
Please work "SAFE" and thank GOD you were not seriously hurt.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Harry what can I say, but it is a reminder to all that a moment of not thinking can end in injury. 
As for the attempt at one handed woodturning, um don’t give up the day job hahaha.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, the pain has subsided so I'm going to attempt a dish sooner than anticipated. The photo-shoot won't be a show & tell, but a "please guys, show me how it should be done" type of post.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad you're ok Harry, and the pens look great....thumb not so much....

These things happen when a person gets too 'comfortable'. I'm still enough of a beginner that I'm very leary....but I can see that the more proficient you get, the more careful you have to be.

Ed.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I don't know what to say, I'm glad you'er OK but where is your push stick.. ?

You of all people should know better ...I guess you are going to need to buy some meat cutter cloves...(the small chain link type) if you are not going to use your push stick..

Aging I'm glad you still have all your parts...by the way I sure like your pens 

==


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

What the hey Harry that is a wood bandsaw not a meat saw. Sorry to see this. Pens look great though. And of course it's my fault that you cut your thumb pushing you into making some pens.  Just happy you still have your thumb. A thumbs up with a cap.  Right back at you.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

At least it's not as bad as what my son did. Climbed a ladder holding a sheet of drywall. Had a cordless drill stuck in the waistband of his pants. Drill hit a step and turned on. Screw bit caught a very sensitive area. He had to make a trip to the doctor. A group we belong to call him by a new nickname of "Twisticles".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, what happened to your son was an ACCIDENT, what happened to me was an INCIDENT caused by stupidity and being too lazy to pick up one of the other seven blanks, all close at hand, to use as a pusher.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Sorry to hear about your thumb, glad to know you're ok.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

No Harry. His was an incident also. He was too lazy to get his drill holster.



harrysin said:


> Mike, what happened to your son was an ACCIDENT, what happened to me was an INCIDENT caused by stupidity and being too lazy to pick up one of the other seven blanks, all close at hand, to use as a pusher.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking pens Harry. Sorry about your accident. The smart thing to do in that situation would be to put down your tools and wait for the thumb to heal. One handed pens=more chances for accidents. Will be waiting to see your turning of a shallow dish. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have actually started the dish Mitch, it started life at about 7" dia. but after at least three deep gouges which detached the blank which was stuck with hot melt glue, it is now a lot smaller! I have just cleaned up the hot melt glue and have re set it with Weldbond white glue and will make a further attempt on Monday, in-between I have had talks with forum members and hopefully will remember some, if not all of their tips.


----------

